# LTE vs. DSL 16.000



## Maddy00 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Wissende,

ich habe zeitweilig Probleme mit meiner Internetverbindung. 

Derzeit nutze ich LTE von der Telekom mit dem Speedport II. Das klappt meistens ganz gut. Der Traffic von 15GB im Monat ist ausreichend, Downloadgeschwindigkeiten sind meistens über jeden Zweifel erhaben, normales Surfen klappt wunderbar. 
Ich nutze den Anschluss jedoch zu ca. 70% für Onlineshooter (BF4). Seit ich Rechner und Speedprt via Kabel verbunden habe, habe ich einen Ping um 45. Damit bin ich recht zufrieden. Download um die 40 MBit/s, Upload um die 4 MBit/s (Werte via Speedtest Telekom)

Immer wieder mal habe ich jedoch keinen LTE Empfang, dann wechselt der Router bekanntlich auf UMTS und schon sieht es trübe aus mit dem Ping (ca. 90); an Spielen ist nur noch schwerlich zu denken. Das geht dann am Tage immer hin und her,  ein Routerneustart führt manchmal  zu Verbesserungen.
Meine Haus liegt im Empfangsradius von zwei LTE Masten. Die LTE Empfangsprobleme kann die Telekom nicht nachvollziehen, alle Kommentare von denen führen zu nichts. Ein paar Tage später geht dann wieder alles wunderbar.
DAS NERVT!

Ich nutze derzeit keine Außenantenne und scheue die Kosten, ohne zu wissen, dass mein Problem damit gelöst werden könnte. Der Empfang mit der Routerantenne pendelt zwischen einem und drei Balken, meist zwei Balken.

Alternative: DSL
Unsere Gemeinde wurde an das Glasfasernetz angeschlossen, 50 MBit/s yeah... Aber die Telekom hat den Einspeisepunkt (oder so ähnlich : )) an die von den meisten Häusern des Ortes entlegendste Stellen gelegt und die Gemeinde hat das zugelassen. Bedeutet für mich, max. DSL 16.000 wäre am Haus möglich.

Nun meine Frage:
Ist DSL 16.000 eine sinnvolle Alternative zu dem LTE Empfang? Das Down- und Upload langsamer sind ist klar. Aber das was DSL dann bieten würde wäre doch dann konstant und immer gleich, oder? Wie ist der typische Ping bei DSL (wenn man das so pauschal sagen kann)? Kann man den möglichen Ping von der Telekom vor Beauftragung verbindlich erfahren?

Also:
Bei LTE bleiben und damit leben?
Bei LTE bleiben und die Kosten für Außenantenne einplanen?
Zu DSL 16.000 wechseln?
Noch was ganz anderes?

Ich bin für kundige Hinweise dankbar ...


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. Dezember 2014)

ein Bekannter von mir, hatte selbiges Problem. Allerdings bei Vodafone.
Ihm hat die Außenantenne wirklich sehr geholfen!
Ich denke, wenn es dann gar nicht besser werden sollte, nimmt die Telekom die sicher zurück. Oder?


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2014)

@TE

Kann es sein, dass er auf UMTS umstellt weil dein Volume erschöpft ist? 15GB sind heutzutage nichts.
Ich würde auf DSL wecheln.


----------



## IronAngel (17. Dezember 2014)

15 gb traffic im Monat wären mir zu wenig. Ich würde dann eher auf DSL wechseln, natürlich nur wenn man auch wirklich wenigstens mit 10  Mbit/s surfen/downloaden kann. Wenn am Ende nur 2-6 Mbit herumkommen, kann man es auch bleiben lassen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Dezember 2014)

Sind bei dir schon die Telekom Hybrid Tarife verfügbar? 

Mit DSL hättest du wohl nen 20er Ping. Evtl ist bei dir auch Vdsl16 verfügbar.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2014)

Wenn LTE solche Probleme macht spricht doch eigentlich nichts gegen vernünftiges DSL. Einen 20er Ping würde ich nun nicht erwarten aber um die 40-50ms sollten zu schaffen sein und im Normalfall bleibts dann auch niedrig. Pingzeiten unter 25ms kenne ich bislang nur von den Kabelnetz Anbietern aber gut möglich das die Telekom bei Neuausbauten da heran kommt. Damit rechnen würde ich aber nicht. 

Genaue Auskunft zu deinem zu erwartenden Ping kann dir glaube ich keiner geben. Eventuell direkt bei der Telekom mal nachfragen und hoffen das du einen verständnisvollen Techniker bekommst der mal bis zu deinem nächsten Verteiler die Leitung misst und dir einen "Schätzwert" geben kann.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es denn einen Grund für LTE?
Eigentlich spricht doch alles für DSL. 
- Ping, Verfügbarkeit, Stabilität, Preis, Datenvolumen, usw. 
Die hohe Bandbreite bringt dir bei einem volumenbasierten Tarif von 15GB rein gar nichts. 

Die Telekom wird dir zum Ping nichts sagen und wenn sie es tun, wäre das nur Spekulation. 
Einzig zum interleaving, was maßgeblich die Höhe des Pings bestimmt, könnte man was sagen. 
Aber in der Summe sollte der zwischen 15 und 25ms liegen, sofern du 16k mit low interleaving geschaltet bekommst. 

Gibt sicherlich viele, die bei so einer Situation nicht zweimal überlegen würden und sofort DSL bestellen


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. Dezember 2014)

Jupp sehe ich auch so.

DSL hat immer Vorteile und DSL 16.000 reicht meist aus. Ausser du willst in 4k Streamen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Dezember 2014)

LTE oder DSL? Lieber DSL, auch wenn es langsamer ist, man hat kein begrenzes Volumen, das alleine ist schon Grund genug nicht LTE zu nutzen. 
Falls aber bei dir schon DSL Hybrid verfügbar ist würde ich das nehmen. DSL in deinem Fall 16k und nochmal das selbe an LTE Speed. Ohne Volumenbegrenzung.


----------



## Maddy00 (19. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Wortmeldungen.

Warum LTE - die typische Entwicklung auf dem Dorf - erst gar keine Internet - dann gab es UMTS - dann LTE, nun haben wir auch DSL, für Glasfaser wohne ich falsch. Also LTE war nicht extra gewünscht. Die 15GB haben bisher immer gelangt.

Die Hybrid Sache kannte ich gar nicht, das wäre ja eine schöne Lösung für mich... Das beste aus beiden Welten, bin schon auf den Haken gespannt. Aha, zu teuer und bei mir nicht verfügbar^^ Aber vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis!!!

Die Tendenz geht dann also zum DSL 16.000, das habe ich nun bestellt. Mal sehen ob das dann zufriedenstellend ist ...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Dezember 2014)

Kann sein dass Hybrid bei dir noch nicht verfügbar ist, kommt aber wahrscheinlich bald. 

Unrabattiert 35€ + 10€ Routermiete, was zahlst du momentan?

Wenn die Auftragsbestätigung kommt, poste mal welches Produkt du genau kriegst (mit Zahl in Klammern). 

Nach Vdsl16 hast du nicht gefragt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Kann sein dass Hybrid bei dir noch nicht verfügbar ist, kommt aber wahrscheinlich bald.
> 
> Unrabattiert 35€ + 10€ Routermiete, was zahlst du momentan?
> 
> ...


Problem ist die VDSL 16 Speed Variante wird meist nur bei Entertain rausgegeben, bei Verfügbarkeit.
Normal (bei Magenta S und XS) sind es dann immer die normalen 16.000 oder gar bloß 16.000 RAM.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Dezember 2014)

DSL Hybrid startet ja erst 2015 richtig. Aktuell ist es nur in einigen Regionen verfügbar. 
Ich habe selbst nur DSL 6000 und warte auf DSL Hybrid. Der einzigen Haken die ich feststellen konnte sind die. 1. neuer Router (entweder kaufen oder mieten) 2. das Problem mit LTE das man da sicher nie wirklich lange den vollen Speed bekommen wird. Da LTE ja eine begrenzte Bandbreite für den Sendemast hat und je mehr den Nutzen desto weniger Bandbreite bekommt der einzelne. 
Aber auch wenn ich nur von den bei mir möglichen 50 MBit LTE nur so 6-10 zusätzlich bekomme wäre das super bei mir. Dann hätte ich 12-16 mbit statt die 6.


----------



## n1c0 (19. Dezember 2014)

Dieser ganze Funkkram ist doch Mist wenn man ne 16MBit Leitung haben kann... Teurer, Volumen und Wetterabhängig. Hier auf dem Dorf fällt zu den Stoßzeiten der Speed bei LTE ganz schön in den Keller.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Dezember 2014)

n1c0 schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Funkkram ist doch Mist wenn man ne 16MBit Leitung haben kann... Teurer, Volumen und Wetterabhängig. Hier auf dem Dorf fällt zu den Stoßzeiten der Speed bei LTE ganz schön in den Keller.


HYBRID kostet nicht mehr als der herkömmliche Tarif. Einziger Nachteil ist eben das man nen neuen Router benötigt. 
Ansonsten hat man das was man aus der Dose bekommt + das was über LTE kommt. Das alles gepaart ohne Datenvolumen.


----------



## Decrypter (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was es da lange zu überlegen gibt, wenn DSL 16000 verfügbar ist ?
Ich würde DSL *immer* den Vorzug gegenüber LTE geben. Klar ist DSL 16000 deutlich langsamer als LTE. Jedenfalls solange man LTE mit der vollen Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann. Aber was sind schon 15 GB ?
Wenn ich mir z.B. das Drama mit den ganzen GB großen Patches von AC: Unity so anschaue, dann wären deine 15 GB Highspeed Volumen schon alleine dafür fast komplett drauf gegangen.

Mit DSL 16000 hast du im Optimalfall zwar nur maximal 1700 kB/s im Downstream. Aber diese dann jederzeit und auch nach mehreren 100 GB Traffic. Auch sollte der Ping mit Low Interleaving mit knapp über 20 ms eigentlich immer im grünen Bereich liegen. Und "langsam" ist DSL 16000 nun wirklich nicht. Es mag einem zwar langsam vorkommen, wenn man VDSL 50 oder VDSL 100 Speed gewohnt ist. Aber es ist kein Vergleich, als wenn man bei LTE nach Überschreiten des zugestandenen Highspeed Volumens in die DSL Steinzeit mit 384 kB/s zurückgeworfen wird !


----------



## machero (20. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin gerade von langsamen DSL Full-Flat, gewechselt auf 15 GB LTE.
Grund: Mann sitzt dann nicht mehr nur vorm PC.
Mit DSL Flat ohne Limit hängt man irgendwann nurnoch vor der Kiste und findet kein Ende mehr. Kann etwas dauern aber irgendwann passiet es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit !

Im übrigen war mein O2 DSL ultra mies. Da ist das Vodafone LTE qualitativ einfach mal Lichtjahre besser.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Dezember 2014)

Das ist natürlich total plausibel, Internetsucht durch Selbstgeißelung behandeln.


----------



## rhalin (20. Dezember 2014)

Spätestens wenn man Streamingdienste wie amazon-prime oder netflix für sich entdeckt sollte die Wahl klar sein.
15BG sind dann ja schon mal ersten Tag weg


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Dezember 2014)

Wählen muss man doch nicht mehr. Jetzt hat man die Vorteile beider Dinge. :daumen :


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2014)

machero schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade von langsamen DSL Full-Flat, gewechselt auf 15 GB LTE.
> Grund: Mann sitzt dann nicht mehr nur vorm PC.
> Mit DSL Flat ohne Limit hängt man irgendwann nurnoch vor der Kiste und findet kein Ende mehr. Kann etwas dauern aber irgendwann passiet es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit !
> 
> Im übrigen war mein O2 DSL ultra mies. Da ist das Vodafone LTE qualitativ einfach mal Lichtjahre besser.



Solche Leute soll es geben. Genau so gut gibt es aber auch Leute die "das" und sich selbst im Griff haben und trotzdem nicht auf einen vernünftigen Anschluss verzichten wollen. Aber wem LTE und Drosselung auf diese Weise hilft... warum nicht.


----------

